# Halloween Shoot



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I set out this morning with a couple of goals in mind. 1st was to get Koda retrieving a few more ducks, and 2nd was to shoot a pintail and 6 wigeons. I loaded the boat with wigeon and pintail decoys only. 

Koda got to retrieve 5 of the 7 ducks I shot, and I almost got the 6 wigeons and a pintail. I would have had it, but I shot a double (wigeons) and they were both cripples, so I picked one and the other swam off in the phrag. I settled later for a gadwall. Fun day and there are a shiz load of wigeons right now. I have been putting a beating on them for 2 weeks straight. I don't recall ever seeing as many as there are this year. Fun day!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, I picked a bad year to not be able to hunt the entire first month of the season (with the exception of the opener)... -O,-

Glad to see this October went so much better than the last. That pup is going to progress rapidly with so much practice.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Man, I picked a bad year to not be able to hunt the entire first month of the season (with the exception of the opener)... -O,-
> 
> Glad to see this October went so much better than the last. That pup is going to progress rapidly with so much practice.


This October is one for the books. It has been better than the last 2 for sure. What a difference one good winter can make. The lake comes up 4 feet and the birds come back.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Were you launching late morning? 930-10ish?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brendo said:


> Were you launching late morning? 930-10ish?


Probably around 10:30


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Were you launching late morning? 930-10ish?
> ...


Thats probably about right. I think I may have seen you! Were you in a jeep?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brendo said:


> Thats probably about right. I think I may have seen you! Were you in a jeep?


Yep, you should have come over and I would have taken you out.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Thats probably about right. I think I may have seen you! Were you in a jeep?
> ...


Well shoot! I Wish I would have known it was you. We were just getting back to the launch as you were heading out. We didn't fare so well. I didn't pull the trigger once today!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brendo said:


> Well shoot! I Wish I would have known it was you. We were just getting back to the launch as you were heading out. We didn't fare so well. I didn't pull the trigger once today!


It can be a tricky place sometimes. I'm not a morning person so I go later.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Well shoot! I Wish I would have known it was you. We were just getting back to the launch as you were heading out. We didn't fare so well. I didn't pull the trigger once today!
> ...


Well I think that's a testament of your skill! You get out late and still kill it. Good work!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Add a couple drake greenwings in the place of the gadwall and one of the wigeons and that’d be my dream limit. 

Seriously though, congrats on the day! If you keep this up, Koda may have more retrieves in the first year than most dogs see in their first two or three!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Add a couple drake greenwings in the place of the gadwall and one of the wigeons and that'd be my dream limit.
> 
> Seriously though, congrats on the day! If you keep this up, Koda may have more retrieves in the first year than most dogs see in their first two or three!


Thanks! He is definitely a puppy, but he is learning more each trip out.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot Rob!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm not a morning person so I go later.


Amen to that! Heading out this AM about 10:00AM and should be hunting by 11. Gave up O'dark thirty shoots about 15 years ago. :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention the Pintail had a really nice long sprig already. That was the first one I got this year that was sprigged out that much. The pup got hold of it and ripped it out though.:-x


----------

